# light reflecting powder, whats your favorite?



## glimmerglammer (Jul 11, 2008)

ive been searching for one of these for a while, but keep ending up with sparkly stuff. any recommendations?


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 12, 2008)

I use msf from mac a lot of them are sparkly but i noticed when i spray fix+ on the brush its not so glittery. Is that what ur talking about something to highlight or are u talking about light reflecting powder for ur whole face?


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_I use msf from mac a lot of them are sparkly but i noticed when i spray fix+ on the brush its not so glittery. Is that what ur talking about something to highlight or are u talking about light reflecting powder for ur whole face?_

 
for the whole face. the MAC one i had turned out a bit sparkly for me.


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh okay i see well i dont usally use msf for the whole face its a good highliter like for ur cheeks/browbone ect. Maybe a mineralize loose powder those seem to naturally have light reflecting in them. I tryed philosophy mineralize foundation  and it was ok 4 me, only because it gave my whole face a glowly look and i personaly dont like the whole face to glow. But it sounds like thats what ur looking 4 and it really is a great prouduct. I liked 2 use it for evening or going out.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 14, 2008)

This involves a bit of trial and error but it's nice once you get the right proportions. I use any translucent loose powder and mix it with a tiny bit of MUFE's neutral loose shine on powder. It doesn't look sparkley.


----------



## dolcedaniela (Jul 15, 2008)

Try out Nars, some of their translucent powders have really subtle shimmer/light reflecting pigments and I've heard they're just fabulous..


----------

